# Is this Camera Deal Real or Fake?



## rachit gupta (Apr 3, 2012)

Product: FujiFilm FinePix L30

Real Price: Rs. 4,499/-
Discount: 18%
Offer Price: Rs. 3,699
Free Gift: Free Reebok sunglasses worth Rs. 2999 + Camera Case + 4 GB memory card
Deal Site: Buy FujiFilm FinePix L30 Point and Shoot Black at Lowest Price India Online - Features, Reviews | shopbychoice.com

Hi Friends is this deal real or fake...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2012)

Well,for Rs.301 more get it here- Fujifilm FinePix L30 Point & Shoot: 10 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com


Its the same deal minus the Sunglasses.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2012)

The deal looks fine...donno how but we can get rebock glasses and shoes free with all products


----------

